

He saw it coming - nautical
http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/newbie/102155-web-terminal-browser-only-os-possible.html

======
bromagosa
I remember a distro called something like LiveFirefox (can't remember the name
exactly) which came with RatPoison and Firefox only. The .ratpoisonrc file
disabled all key bindings, and somehow they managed to disable all text ttys,
so it was effectively a browser-only disto.

------
rtpg
I still wonder how much of an advantage you could get by building an OS that
really is only the browser layer. iirc Chrome OS still have a linux layer.
Wonder how much "junk" you could get rid of architecture-wise if you just look
at browser-needed stuff.

